# Best quality 1X muzzle loader scope?



## boomtak'em

I am looking into putting a scope onto a Knight .50 caliber gun. Any suggestions? The good, the bad, or otherwise?


----------



## Dak

I haven't even been able to find one these 1X scopes.


----------



## Savage260

boomtak'em, I have an Ultra Dot 30mm red dot 1x scope that works pretty well. I don't know if you are looking for a red dot, but these are supposed to be of pretty high quality. This one works well for target shooting on my .22 pistol, and is durable enough to withstand over 40 shots on my .50cal CVA.


----------



## Dak

Where did you buy it?


----------



## Hunter_58346

Thompson Center makes a good one as well as Nikon


----------



## boomtak'em

Thanks guys,

I like the idea of the red dot scope. I also had a chance to stop at Cabelas last night. They do sell a 1X scope, I think it was amde by Weaver? Cost was about $175 with mounts and rings.

Still looking for now, got all year to play with it getting ready fro next fall.

Being relatively new to teh sport, I have to say, there is nothing better than hunting with a muzzle loader!


----------



## Dak

Excellent. Thanks for the info. new to the muzzleloader myself. Got first deer the other with my first shot hunting this way. Always looking to tinker though.

:beer:


----------



## Savage260

I got my Ultra Dot red dot scope from www.ultradotwest.com. It was about $120 with shipping. It comes with a screw on sun shade, and a screw on polarized filter. Also has a life time warranty. I just got done sighting in my new .50 cal this morning. I sight in at 50 and had 3 shots in an inch with the scope, so it does what I need it to. I definately suggest the 30mm tube if you are looking to buy one.


----------



## Burly1

http://www.meprolight.com/products.asp?id=5

There's the cadillac of red dots. A buddy uses one on an AR 15 carbine for coyotes. Fast acquisition, and adequate (for him) out past 200 yards.
Good shooting,
Burl


----------



## jimbob357

About 3 years ago I bought a TC 1x32 scope to mount on my Traditions Frontier Scout ML.
I bought this rifle from a Gander Mountain Cataloge about 12 years ago.
It was drilled and tapped for scope bases, and had an offset hammer.
Just for fun back then, I mounted a Weaver 4X on it to find the most accurate loads.
I even used this rifle to shoot a doe antelope in Montana with in 1993.
I then took the scope off, and never really used the rifle.

This TC scope is very clear and has good eye relief, and is a good value for $100.
The one thing I DON'T like about the TC 1x is that when looking through it, it makes stuff 
appear smaller then with the naked eye.

I've shot Roundball, a couple different Sabot's, and a couple different bullets,with 
90 grains of Pyrodex RS.
Groups are pretty good with Sabots around 2.5"@ 100 yards. The Roundballs and the Hornady 
Great plains 385 grain bullet are about 4" groups @ 100 yards.

It's kind of a PITA to clean a traditonal ML with a scope on it. 
I normally just stick the nipple end into a bucket of hot water 
and clean it that way.
With the scope, I have to use a hose that attaches to the nipple, and I use a small bottle 
of my homemade cleaning solution to scrub the bore.

Here's the pics..



















Last year I bought a Traditions Yukon inline, the open sights on it are crap.
I mounted an older Bushnell Holo sight on it.
Here's a pic of the Yukon with Holo sight.









Here's the 100 yard sight picture through the holo.









I was less then satisfied with the older Bushnell Holo sight I had on my Yukon ML 
in low light conditions, It was too bright and made deer invisible at first and last light.
I suppose I could have turned the setting all the way down, but my 8 shot S&W revolver
missed having the holo on it.
SO, earlier this year I cashed in some Cabela's club points and got this:








Nice set of sights, even though the front sight is not exactly as pictured.
I installed them on my Yukon awhile ago, and put it away in the safe waiting for a time
when I would take it to the range. Well, one day I took the Yukon out of the safe, and
the red front sight fiber optic was broke.. So I called Tru Glo to see what they would do.
Talking to the gal on the phone, I told her all I needed was the red fiber optic, she
said she'd send it right out, which I received in a couple days, WELL, the packing slip said
RED, the package the optic was in said RED, BUT the fiber in the package was GREEN.
And Tru Glo's motto was on the package: When Brightness counts... Obviously true when it
comes to their product, but not their packaging skills. :lol
I wasn't so sure how the green front sight would match up with the green rear, but I installed
it anyway figuring it should be good enough to try out the sight. Which, it is, but I 
think the Red/Green offset would be better.

In the meantime, before I got to the range,
I was at at the local Scheels store, they had the new Traditions 1X32 scope
for $50..After looking through it, and seeing the field of view and clarity compared to my
TC 1X20 scope I thought WTF, it's only $50 to try it out. SO I bought it.
Here's what they look like on the Yukon.









Well, on 10/15/07 I made a specific range trip to sight in first the Tru Glo open sights,
and then the scope. I figured if the scope doesn't work out, I can always fall back on the
open sights. 
At the range, I set the gun firmly in the shooting bags, screwed out the breech plug and
bore sighted the open sights on the 25 yard target. Then stoked her up with 100gr American
Pioneer 2F powder and a 245gr copper Hollowpoint Power Belt bullet, then topped it all off
with a Winchester 209 primer.
first shot was on paper dead center, but a 6" low at 25 yards. I slid the rear sight up the
ramp a little, loaded and fired another round, higher, but still low. 
Cranked her up some more, and shot a couple rounds at 50 yards, still a little low, but centered.
Cranked 'er up some more and shot at 100 yards using a 6 O'clock hold on a 5 1/2" round shoot
and C target. Results are the shot about 3" below the bull in the picture.
I brought the sight up some more, and shot the one that hit in the 7 ring at 3 O'clock,
loaded another and shot the 1 in the 7 ring at 7 O'Clock. 








I was more then satisfied with the results.
So, on to the scope. I mounted the scope on the bases, and removed the breech plug again, to 
bore sight the scope, set it where I thought I'd hit paper at 25 yards, installed the breech plug,
and loaded up again. First shot was low/right at least 12" each direction..
I tried the one shot trick where you move the crosshairs to coincide with the bullet hole, but
I couldn't remember if you kept the crosshair on the aiming point and moved it to the bullet hole, 
or put it on the bullet hole, and moved it to the center.. I thought it was the latter.... I found
out in short order, it's the other way around.. DOH..
ANYWAY, I got it back on paper at 25 yards, which was a little low, so I cranked up the scope 
quite a bit and shot another at 25 yards, WAY high.... DOH AGAIN.. check the scope to see that 
the clicks were 1/2" per click and not 1/4"..I shot at 50 yards and was on paper, went to 100 yards,
and was close. Shot 2 more rounds, and it's close, but not perfect. I stopped there, because the 
wind was gusting up to 20 MPH by this time, and figured I didn't need to waste components.
While cleaning the gun, I was looking at the scope a little more. I still like the field of view, and the clarity. BUT it does suffer from a little Parellex, meaning if you move your head around a little, while looking through the scope, the crosshair floats around. So far I think it was
a good value for $50, Overall, I was satisfied, 9 rounds to get the open sights on, and 8 more to get the scope rough 
sighted. :clap
Here's the scoped group.
100gr APP 2F, with the 245gr Power Belt copper HP. 5 shots @ 100 yards into 6", not great but not bad considering the crosshair of the scope covers the whole 5.5" Shoot and C target at that distance. Load averaged 1408 fps.










Since my inital range test, I fine tuned the POI of the scope, and used it in the ND 2007 ML season. I whacked 2 does with it, and my BIL also used it on a doe. It worked flawlessly.
I was impressed with how much light this cheap scope gathers in low light conditions.
For $50 it's a good value.


----------



## huntin1

I would recommend the Nikon Buckmaster 1x20, optics are very clear, eye relief is great and it has finger adjustable turrets. I have one on my T/C Thunderhawk and love it.

huntin1


----------



## NDTerminator

I have a 1X T/C Hawken on my Triumph. It's about as good as it gets and better than nothing, but IMO all 1X scopes are almost worthless. All make the target appear further and smaller than it actually is. Kind of like looking through the objective lens of a pair of binoculars.

the crosshairs on a 1X scope nearly cover a 6" target spot at 50 yards, doesn't matter who makes it.

I shoot iron sights better than a 1X scope, but since I had Lasik I cannot clearly see the rear sights anymore...

ND really needs to join the rest of the ML world and allow at least 2.5X scopes...


----------

